# Wedding Ring Kills Man!!



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

A Port Orange man was electrocuted after his wedding ring caught on an unknown object behind a dishwasher he was installing, South Daytona police said.

South Daytona Lt. Dan Dietrich said 33-year-old Jason Ferguson of Port Orange was at his brother-in-law’s and sister-in-law’s residence in South Daytona on Thursday helping them install a dishwasher.

Dietrich said the family was getting ready to eat dinner about 7 p.m. when they noticed that Ferguson was kneeling in front of the appliance with his left arm extended behind the dishwasher.

The family members said Ferguson was turning red and was not responsive. They grabbed him, placed him on the floor and began CPR, Dietrich said.

Ferguson was then taken to Halifax Health Medical Center where he died, Dietrich said.

According to an incident report, the cause of death was listed as “unknown” until the medical examiner’s office did an autopsy and it was ruled that Ferguson had died of electrocution.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Many men die slowly because of a wedding ring :w00t:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I started a thread about this a while back. It actually turned into an argument about it being safe or not.


----------



## darthdude (Dec 30, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> I started a thread about this a while back. It actually turned into an argument about it being safe or not.


What's to argue about? If your jewelry can hurt you on the job, don't wear it on the job, done! I know we all love our wives, fiancées, etc, but take the ring off at work if you need to, she "should" understand.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't wear a ring period. When got married told wife don't buy one for me , because i will not wear it and she understood. Back when I did mechanic work always heard of guys getting them crushed or connecting to battery somehow.


----------



## Jeremiah2911 (Jan 2, 2014)

There was an accident here in Jersey on my husband's jobsite about a month back. This thread settles it, the ring comes off today. I never liked the look of tattoed rings but they make some really nice wood ones and even silicone rings like these http://store.saferingz.com/


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I smashed my finger with mine on and had to cut it off...

Finally got rid of it all together, but is an expensive way to be safer


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I was always worried about having a ring at work so I got a tattoo and a ring wear the ring after work but always have something. 










It was hard to find someone to do the tattoo though. I guess fingers don't hold ink well. Also I was told there is an unwritten rule that before you get hand tattoos your supposed to have a least one sleeve


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Randy Bush said:


> I don't wear a ring period. When got married told wife don't buy one for me , because i will not wear it and she understood. Back when I did mechanic work always heard of guys getting them crushed or connecting to battery somehow.


Same for me. My mom got my old man a really nice gold pocket watch for his wedding band


----------



## The Rookie (May 3, 2014)

There's a pro basketball player who, as a teenager, was wearing his mom's ring while goofing around playing doorway mini basketball and somehow got the ring caught on some trim or something while dunking. Ripped his finger down to the bone. The doctors amputated half his finger.

Not the first time I've heard of someone getting a ring caught on something and losing a finger. Screw that. I never got into the habit of wearing jewelry. On special occasions I have a couple of nice watches I'll wear but that's about it. Of course, I'm not married so I don't know how the whole "I don't want to wear my wedding band around town" deal would go over with the wife.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

The Rookie said:


> I'm not married so I don't know how the whole "I don't want to wear my wedding band around town" deal would go over with the wife.


I guess there's a point where you take it it off when doing something dangerous and you keep it on all other times. Women will take their shoes off before they do something that will cause them to get hurt. Why can't men take their ring off for the same reason?


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Many men die slowly because of a wedding ring :w00t:


Others die slowly because of the lack of one.

Regarding wearing it while working, no way...............


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it was crappy wiring that killed him. Getting your ring caught on something doesn't generally result in electrocution, in my experience. If he caught his shirt on something would you guys start talking about working naked?


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Not wearing it leaves one less thing to deal with. My wedding ring of 38 yrs looks like new! If she don't trust me by now, what's the use?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I don't wear mine now because twice I couldn't get it off easily. When you use soap and it still refuses to come off it's time to part. Mine looks beat to hell. It is very worn. It use to have nice brilliantly cut crescents and a brushed look. Now the brushing is worn flat and the crescents are half as deep and the shine is just gone. My marriage lasted longer than the ring.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I have mine on all the time . Take it off to don't something I'm not suppose to do with it on . Then put back on ring . I actually feel naked with it not on now . Before we got married I told her I never wear it . Boy did I change .


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

There was a finehomebuilding article about this several years back and as I recall the author suggested taking the ring into a jeweler to get three break-away cuts in the ring itself to avoid a "de-gloving" accident as described in an earlier thread.

Wouldn't have helped the electrocution, though.

I like the tattoo idea; I like the "not being married" idea even better.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

skillman said:


> I have mine on all the time . Take it off to don't something I'm not suppose to do with it on . Then put back on ring . I actually feel naked with it not on now . Before we got married I told her I never wear it . Boy did I change .


It took me months to get use to not having it on. It felt wrong.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I saw the subject and thought, "This is news?"


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Didn't the electricity kill him?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

My wife placed the ring on my finger, ceremony ended, we walked down the isle, once we got outside I took the ring off and handed it back to her. I have not seen it since. As far as I know it's still in her jewelry box. I recall it being a very nice looking ring.

Tom


----------

